# Do you wear sunglasses when you drive?



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Do you wear sunglasses when you drive?

If so what brand and model?

Thx


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

OK I'll go first.
There is a problem with polarized sunglasses and viewing iphone screens.
After some research and feedback from pilots I was recommended
Serengeti Velocity, the *gradient*, *non-polar* version.
- It's less tinted when you look down.
- Real glass for distortion free optics.
- Photochromic meaning it will get darker (really fast) when the light changes
- Non-polar, you won't get those funky artifacts when looking at the iphone.

I ordered one, will have feedback soon.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000R2YYJO/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

i have prescription Ray Ban Wayfarers.


----------



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

I wear mirrored Ray Ban Avaiators- I feel like the bad cop guy from Terminator


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I have to wear glasses to drive, so either I have my Rx sunglasses, or my clear glasses.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't switch the blade on the guy in shades.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Not professional to wear sunglasses....just going what I've been taught at a chauffeurs course. 

Riders would like to see eye contact upon meeting the driver. I suppose it's ok to put them on once you begin to drive, and take them off again at the end of the journey if they need further assistance. Generally I don't bother.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Not professional to wear sunglasses....just going what I've been taught at a chauffeurs course.
> 
> Riders would like to see eye contact upon meeting the driver. I suppose it's ok to put them on once you begin to drive, and take them off again at the end of the journey if they need further assistance. Generally I don't bother.


I am getting very light sensitive ( old age ) . The best lenses would be the type pilots use so they car see instrument panel. They are not polorized but are a special greenish color. I am looking for the name of the lenses and will post as soon as I can. I believe you can get them as a clip for regular glasses also. They do not come in designer models however unless you ask your OD to put them in. Potocromatic is not recomeded (Transitions) for driving in general but a brownish or Greyish tint instead. I have both and choose one or the other depending on the day.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber Black Chauffeur Service Dogs


----------



## vudu145 (Aug 8, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Do you wear sunglasses when you drive?
> 
> If so what brand and model?
> 
> Thx


I wear Oakley Fuel Cells. They do make the screen look weird but you can still see and read it.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

If I don't wear mine, I can't see street names and addresses. Sorry, not gonna stop!


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

So, G-50 lenses originally by Ray ban, non polar. They are greenish grey. Awesome for driving


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

My future is so bright, I GOTTA wear shades


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

I wear Carerras...But I'm sooo Miami!!
You need a 4th choice "I only drive at night, but I still wear sunglasses because I think it makes me look cool"

On the real...1 time as a rider, I had a driver photo pop up with the dude wearing huge shades...if it were any other city I'd think that kind of strange, but that's just how some people roll in the MIA..


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I wear my Ray Ban shooting glasses, you never know when a rider will get out of line...


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

@Baron VonStudley ...was that thing under your nose mailed to you by lyft???


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes. I have great vision but high light sensitivity, so they are on while driving all day every day.

I used to wear a polarized set of Oakleys, but they don't play nice with the dash n my Mazda 3 or my phone, so back to my old pair of Oakleys. It's funny, I own no nice clothes, but I have to have a good set of Oakleys.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

I wear really cheap sunglasses that I get for free occasionally when my eyes just can't take it. I generally go without.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I wear my Ray Ban shooting glasses, you never know when a rider will get out of line...


I wear my hammer shades designed to protect eyes from blood splatter and Ebola coughing/sneezing.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

I only put them on once I have the pax secure and start driving. I wouldn't think that any driver would want to deal with glare from sun that might affect their driving. Once I have reached the destination, I remove them so I can have that last dealing with my pax. Have some nice Ray Bans.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I wear my sunglasses at night so I can so I can...

I forgot what he could do. Cool song though.


----------



## Timmy (Oct 17, 2014)

*Timmy*!!


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

ElectroFuzz said:


> After some research and feedback from pilots I was recommended
> Serengeti Velocity, the gradient, non-polar version.
> - It's less tinted when you look down.
> - Real glass for distortion free optics.
> ...


I wear a pair I bought for $8 at a gas station.
- Bilaterally symmetrical, roughly fitting the human skull
- Lenses made of semi-transparent plastic, which allows light to easily pass through them
- Color-fast technology means they remain the same color at all times
- Lenses coated in hi tech scratch-retaining material
- Realistic 3D representation of the environment
- Hinged on each side for convenient storage
- Possibly may not contribute to chronic eye diseases


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Do you wear sunglasses when you drive?
> 
> If so what brand and model?
> 
> Thx


Our nickname is "The Valley of the Sun". We have so much sun here that "I wear my sunglasses at night".


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

I wear safety goggles. Not the big plastic and rubber ones but the sleek plastic guys. They block the UV, they wrap around enough to block the light, and they're cheap as can be.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Ray Ban Wayfare polarized.


----------



## nat965 (Dec 10, 2016)

Any cheap sunglasses that is comfortable and that look good. Currently have a Retro classic aviator mirror lens sunnies. Wear them when driving, take them off when not driving or at night.


----------

